# ** genets **



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

hi people jusat got some genets in here at animal track beatutiful animals be sure to come have a look, 
WILL POST PICS SOON : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

pics pics pics pics pics:whistling2: oh and 'grats  i know you said you will only im eager ;p


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

nice what species?
stu


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

What's animal track? Shop? Zoo? Sorry to be ignorant! :blush:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

jerboa said:


> What's animal track? Shop? Zoo? Sorry to be ignorant! :blush:


tbh i was thinking the same but never thought anyything of it


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad its not just me!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

jerboa said:


> Glad its not just me!


:lol2:


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

lol sorry its a pet shop based in ashington, still trying to get pics just cant find cable. the species is _Genetta genetta genetta_ XD:2thumb:


----------



## jimnlaura (Oct 29, 2009)

*genets*

hi do you have a mobile number thanks jim


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics :2thumb:

Ooops, just realised how old this thread is lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yes and still no pics :lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

and still no pics lol

Nigel Dennis Wildlife Photography : Animals by Species


----------

